# Roland Gx 24 Rhinestone Kits



## Bigbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey folks, 

I just recently purchased the r-wear software for my roland gx-24. I've been looking for Rhinestone kits but the kits I've found always say they are for use with a different cutter/software. So my question is, are there any kits for Roland? If not, can someone help me with a complete list of what I would need? I would hate to buy blindly and then find out later that I missed something. Thanx in advance!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

anthea,
you have the cutter and the software to design.
now all you need is :

rhinestones(shineart) korean crystal .11 per gross

transfer tape &template material(JSI sign)
(RS-TAPE-12X90) 12" x 90 feet 
universal aggressive transfer tape
for heat transfer materials and rhinestones
$40.00 
(S425S-15) 15 inch Hartco 425Series Sandblast
$75.00

1)Put the template in a container(I use a glass cooking pan) and dump the stones on the template.
2)Spread them around with a uline painting brush(Home depot $2.49)the stones fall right into place. 
3)then take your heat transfer tape and pull the stones off template.
4)Line up on shirt and heat press


----------



## Bigbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

remember all the stone sizes in R-Wear are for sarowski stones which are a bit smaller than Korean stones.. You can select the size stone you want from the list, duplicate it and then put in the mm size you want...then save and you can then use it whenever you want.


----------

